# Threat to Sunday Bow Hunting



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

New Jersey:

I just received some information that assemblypersons are getting clobbered with calls opposed to the Sunday Bow Hunt bill. It appears to be a very organized effort. People are calling are within the district - not out of state. It may well be Sierra Club, HSUS and NYNJTC members making calls. They are looking to make certain Sunday Bow Hunting never becomes law. 

Remember - Sunday Bow would be on WMA's and PRIVATE PROPERTY ONLY. The "peaceful parks" argument has NO real bearing on Sunday Bow. Make sure your assemblypersons know this!!!! 

Please call the following assemblypersons immediately to request that they HEAR the bill and VOTE in FAVOR of bill A1669 (Sunday Bow Hunting.) These assemblypersons are on the committee charged with hearing/voting on the bill FIRST. Please contact them immediately. 

Fisher, Douglas - Chair (856) 455-1011 
Nelson - Vice-Chair (609) 465-0700 (House) 
Amodeo, John F. (609) 677-8266 
Conaway, Herb (856) 461-3997 
Karrow, Marcia A. (908) 782-5127 

Also, go to the following link and find YOUR individual assemblypersons. We each have two assemblypersons. Call each of them and ask that they vote in FAVOR of bill A1669 - Sunday Bow Hunting. 

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/members/legsearch.asp 

Our success in having these bills passed is in our control if we make the calls and voice our wishes. Outdoorsmen/women far outnumber the antis. Let's make sure that our legislators understand this fact. Remind your legislator 67% of the people in New Jersey SUPPORT hunting. Remind your legislators that there are over 650,000 anglers, hunter and trappers in NJ - and we VOTE


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Good luck on the Sunday hunting. We've been trying to get Sundays here in VA for some time.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

thats just wrong, you should be able to enjoy your sundays any way you want.....:angry:


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

As long as you drink,gamble or just generally make an ***** out of yourself you can do it on Sunday,just dont go hunting!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hunting is the only activity you can't do here on Sunday. Drink, gamble, you name it, it's ok to do. You can if you have the $$$ go to a private game preserve and shoot/kill game birds there. They're not the same kind of dead as the deer Bubba might shoot on a Sunday would be. :confused2:


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

Been trying for a long time here in CT as well. One day.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

BB don't knock the shooting preserves, it's the only way I can work my dogs since the state does seem to care that wild Quail have disapeared from VA:smile:.

The VHDA and VAFB are standing in the way of SH in VA. You expect opposition from PETA and HUSU, but when a hunting org. speaks against SH:darkbeer:


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Not a holy roller but what better way to be closer to God then in the great outdoors with your family or by yourself. Don't really get the no hunting on Sun thing. Glad i live in a state that doesn't have that rule. Hard enough finding time to hunt with other responsibilities.


----------



## heartshot88 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Quote*

"I'd rather be hunting and thinking of God than sitting in church and thinking of hunting."


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

rick64 said:


> BB don't knock the shooting preserves, it's the only way I can work my dogs since the state does seem to care that wild Quail have disapeared from VA:smile:.
> 
> The VHDA and VAFB are standing in the way of SH in VA. You expect opposition from PETA and HUSU, but when a hunting org. speaks against SH:darkbeer:


Not knocking them it's just not fair they get Sundays and the rest of us do not. 

Funny HM said it was a crock when I posted the same thing that the deer doggers are against Sunday hunting. Amazing how we let a minority screw up things for the rest of us.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

rick64 said:


> BB don't knock the shooting preserves, it's the only way I can work my dogs since the state does seem to care that wild Quail have disapeared from VA:smile:.
> 
> The VHDA and VAFB are standing in the way of SH in VA. You expect opposition from PETA and HUSU, but when a hunting org. speaks against SH:darkbeer:



Rick your statement is incorrect. This is a new year don't start it out wrong.:thumbs_do


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

It's still 2008 and what's changed? The VHDA teamed up with VFB, HUSU and PETA to oppose these bills.

HB 1456 Hunting; persons with bow and arrow or crossbow may hunt on Sundays. Summary as introduced: Hunting with bow and arrow or crossbow. Allows persons who hunt with a bow and arrow or crossbow to hunt on private lands on Sundays. *VHDA Strongly Opposes any form of Sunday hunting. This bill is merely an attempt to put the camel's nose under the tent.* Killed in House Natural Resources sub-committee of Agriculture Committee

SB 524 Hunting on Sunday. Summary as introduced: Allows a person to hunt or kill any wild bird or wild animal on Sundays.* Strongly Oppose*. Passed by indefinitely (Killed) in Agriculture, Conservation and Natural Resources 

SB 708 Urban archery season; incorporate regulations consistent with daily hunting provisions. Summary as introduced: Urban archery season. Requires the Board of Game and Inland Fisheries to incorporate in its regulations for the urban archery season provisions that are consistent with the daily hunting provisions contained in the regulations for controlled shooting areas. *STRONGLY OPPOSE!* Passed Senate 31-8, 02/12/08 Killed by Committee on Agriculture, Chesapeake and Natural Resources by Voice Vote
(13-Y 2-N)

But, the VHDA still wants your support:thumbs_do *Do not trust or support this organization!*

BB shooting preserves are a perfect example that SH causes no problems.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i didnt read most of the posts on this thread, but the one excuse you'll hear most is that 'sunday is a day that is to be spent with the family'. my opinion.......bs. hunting is a way to help support a family.....so it's not good to provide for your family's food needs, but it is good to provide for their spiritual needs? can you see the irony in the discussion?

where are the families on the golf courses?....how come golfers can play on sunday, but not a hunter? look at all the other activities that are allowed.....fishing. not all families fish together. outlaw sunday fishing. i would push to outlaw other 'prized and sacred' activities as well as promote sunday hunting. just to prove a point and show how silly it is.

another point that the opponents of sunday hunting ignore is the single non-practicing/agnostics. no family, no religious affiliation or activily participate in church activities. why cant they hunt? technically, it's discrimination. i could go on and on, but it's all a moot point. politicians are gonna decide by who gives them more money, not what is sensible.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick your statement is incorrect. This is a new year don't start it out wrong.:thumbs_do


Looks the same to me. VAHDA on Sunday hunting. http://www.vahda.org/PDFs/SundayHuntingPositionPaper.pdf

As long as VAHDA has this statement up how is it any different?


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*A Lost cause*

:thumbs_do


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

rick64 said:


> It's still 2008 and what's changed? The VHDA teamed up with VFB, HUSU and PETA to oppose these bills.
> 
> HB 1456 Hunting; persons with bow and arrow or crossbow may hunt on Sundays. Summary as introduced: Hunting with bow and arrow or crossbow. Allows persons who hunt with a bow and arrow or crossbow to hunt on private lands on Sundays. *VHDA Strongly Opposes any form of Sunday hunting. This bill is merely an attempt to put the camel's nose under the tent.* Killed in House Natural Resources sub-committee of Agriculture Committee
> 
> ...


Rick64 - grow up.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Looks the same to me. VAHDA on Sunday hunting. http://www.vahda.org/PDFs/SundayHuntingPositionPaper.pdf
> 
> As long as VAHDA has this statement up how is it any different?


It is different because this year, we won't voice out for it or against it but our position remains the same.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> It is different because this year, we won't voice out for it or against it but our position remains the same.


Don't ask and don't tell amounted to the same thing. They still wake up with a round mouth.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmm your perception is different than mine. :thumbs_do


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Hmm your perception is different than mine. :thumbs_do


You're either for it or against it. Keeping silent doesn't change your vote. Nice try. :thumbs_do


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hokieman said:


> It is different because this year, we won't voice out for it or against it but our position remains the same.


Then there's no change, any hunter that wants the SH ban lifted shouldn't support the VHDA:thumbs_do.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*my 2 cents*

Hello its 2008

If you took a poll how many on here have to work Sundays? Up until Oct I did, and still have to a lot of the time. 

So why should the people that may only get one day off (Sunday) not be allowed to hunt? ITs BS 

I read the first part of the Dog Alliance WOW, I wonder how many of them actually go to church? I know from past experience in WV how many dog hunters trespass on others peoples property. But I guess that OK!

Now more than ever we will have to fight for our hunting rights, and you should be able to observe Sunday, however you see fit!

The question is how do we get Sunday Hunting Passed?


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

You ***** if we speak out against it and you ***** if we don't. No were not in favor of SH. that is our position but we will not stand and oppose others who wants it. Thats the best we will do. Who you going to blame this year if you don't get it. It won't be us standing in your way. Good Luck.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Extreme vft17 said:


> ........I read the first part of the Dog Alliance WOW, I wonder how many of them actually go to church? .........


I was thinking the same thing last Sunday. After hunting I stayed up and drove home Sunday morning. Didn't see one truck w/dog box in the many churches out in the country I rode by. I did see some trucks with dog boxes on access roads, power lines, sides of the road and in traffic both going and coming. Not a one of the trucks had guys wearing their Sunday attire. Hmmmm......... maybe just maybe they need to do a real poll on real hunters not Kool-aid drinkers wearing orange hats.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hokieman said:


> Rick64 - grow up.


Good rebuttal


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

rick64 said:


> Good rebuttal


Act like A child I'll speak to you as a child.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> I was thinking the same thing last Sunday. After hunting I stayed up and drove home Sunday morning. Didn't see one truck w/dog box in the many churches out in the country I rode by. I did see some trucks with dog boxes on access roads, power lines, sides of the road and in traffic both going and coming. Not a one of the trucks had guys wearing their Sunday attire. Hmmmm......... maybe just maybe they need to do a real poll on real hunters not Kool-aid drinkers wearing orange hats.


Killer not Hunter - by Billy Nelms 

http://www.tidewaternews.com/news/2008/dec/11/killer-not-hunter/

Killer, not a hunter
Published Thursday, December 11, 2008

I’ve been hunting most of my life — all types of hunting: bow hunting, black powder hunting and hunting with dogs. Hunting with dogs is very traditional and dates way back into early times.

My son, Tyler, who just turned 13, and I starting raising our own hunting dogs about seven years ago. I taught him at a very early age the responsibilities of caring for his dogs. He does the feeding, watering and most of the cleaning of pens and water bowls, and I provide the vaccinations, wormers and the feed. He has raised 14 puppies over the years and is in the process of raising six more.

I would say he has done as well as any adult could have done given the same opportunity. He treats his hunting dogs as pets with an obligation, meaning they are pets when in their pens, but when collared, loaded and turned loose to run game, that’s their obligation to him. From the time he turns them loose until the time he puts them away, they hunt and they hunt hard for him.

Last Saturday, when he carefully picked out eight dogs to get the job done, little did he know he would only have seven at the day’s end. You see, some coward who calls himself a hunter took the life of one of my son’s prized possessions (his name was Ranger) by shooting him with a slug gun.

We tracked Ranger most of Saturday night. We worried about him all night and finally, on Sunday morning while thinking we were close to retrieving him, we got close enough for my son to walk into the woods to retrieve Ranger and load him into the dog box.

What Tyler found was his dog covered in blood, dead from a gunshot wound. Try explaining to a young boy who has devoted the last five years raising this pet/friend/hunting dog how someone could do something this pathetic to an animal that was out for one reason — to make my son proud. I couldn’t explain it to him; neither could the animal control officer who showed up to write the report.

Tyler’s question to me before going to bed that night was, “How can a man with a loaded gun, that calls himself a hunter, shoot a 25-pound dog that was only doing what I taught him to do?”

Ranger was just hunting. He never messed with anyone, and he wasn’t even able to defend himself. All I could do was agree with Tyler because I can’t even imagine stooping that low.

My only hope is that the individual responsible for this senseless act have the guts to read this column and then look himself in the mirror and realize what he has done and whom he has affected.

Then, if you are a real man, find us. I would like to introduce you to the person you hurt the most, my son, and have you answer the question I was unable to answer.

How could you take the life of a harmless pet that was doing what he loved to do: just hunt. No matter how hard I try, I can’t explain to Tyler how or why you did what you did.

After that, we would be done and the law would handle the rest of your punishment, which in my opinion would be far less than what you really deserve.

Ranger will be sadly missed.

BILLY NELMS is president of the Bent Barrel Hunt Club in Ivor. His e-mail address is [email protected]. 
Email: Click here to Email


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

While I don't condone the act maybe it's the reasoning behind it that you should be looking at. The non-hound part of VA, which is the majority, is frustrated. They've had enough. They're disappointed in the lack of a fix by VDGIF in the pathetic SAC process. How could a hand picked group made up of the minority of hunters in VA, hound hunters, come up with anything constructive? Unfortunately it will take an act of violence before those in control will wake up. I've been watching the reports of dog shootings, missing collars and hounds and if those reporting are telling the truth it seems to be getting worse out there. RTR has outlived it's time and need to be put away. Same for hounds running all over VA. What's happening out there should tell the hound hunters something.

Unfortunately the hound hunters aren't capable of seeing it from anything but their point of view. Until they do and or VDGIF or VA fixes it I don't expect to see any change in the way things are out there. 

Another person who claims to have connections and has had enough with their local hunt club has come into the picture. We'll see if their approach to things can bring change.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hokieman said:


> Act like A child I'll speak to you as a child.


If I posted anything that's not correct, point it out. I didn't even mention all the deception and lies from the VHDA board this year. Why should anyone believe this year will be different?

"we won't voice out for it or against it" *that didn't last long* "No were not in favor of SH" your either for it, against it, or neutral. Just admit that the VHDA has stepped on too many toes in VA and created more opposition to hounds. According to you hounds aren't the problem, it's the CPO's, DGIF, bowhunters, landowners,....... 

It's in the best interest of any VA hunter that is in favor of lifting the SH ban, not to support the VHDA.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

VHDA has proven what we said by presenting black and white documentation. call it what you will Rick. We are neutral concerning SH like it or not. this will be my last post about it. Good Luck Rick and Happy Hunting.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> VHDA has proven what we said by presenting black and white documentation. call it what you will Rick. We are neutral concerning SH like it or not. this will be my last post about it. Good Luck Rick and Happy Hunting.


Among it's members or the state as a whole? Oh that's right only what the doggers want is what counts. Remember the study the state did? Majority said YES to Sunday hunting. That was in black and white not black and tan with a collar.


----------



## deer1234 (Dec 13, 2008)

*hunting on sunday*

we got to hunt 3 sunday this year in boiestown nb and they say that are deer count is down 50 % good way to save the deer


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

deer1234 said:


> we got to hunt 3 sunday this year in boiestown nb and they say that are deer count is down 50 % good way to save the deer


Happen to have an agency link to support that 50% reduction claim? 

Of course the only species available to hunt on Sunday's is Deer. Predators, game birds, etc only actually exist 6 days a week, I'm pretty sure everyone knows that to be fact. :bounce:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Among it's members or the state as a whole? Oh that's right only what the doggers want is what counts. Remember the study the state did? Majority said YES to Sunday hunting. That was in black and white not black and tan with a collar.



Rick you know homeland security would classify you as a domestic terriost. :thumbs_do


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick you know homeland security would classify you as a domestic terriost. :thumbs_do


Homeland security would classify you as a non-English speaking foreigner.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Here you go Derrick, just for you.
Some questions.........
Why wasn't the owner out looking for the dog? 
Why didn't it go to a vet?
2 shots of penicillin is supposed to do what?
Why didn't he go back out and look for the second hound if he already lost 1 that night?
Why wasn't he out looking for it after the finish of day of the hunt? 
9 miles is not too far for a tracking collar on flat ground so why did he not find it if he was actually looking for it?

We always hear "our hounds are like family" when the subject of care comes up. Guess this guy didn't get the script from the dog chasers org or JH.

I could ask more but what does it matter? This is exactly why your sports days are numbered.

Be sure to pass this along over on SD. Love to read their cover up excuses and justification for the dog being out there.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Here you go Derrick, just for you.
> Some questions.........
> Why wasn't the owner out looking for the dog?
> Why didn't it go to a vet?
> ...



Rick did you pull these questions out of your holy Peta hand book. As far as posting it on SD you know the link as well as I do.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Rick did you pull these questions out of your holy Peta hand book. As far as posting it on SD you know the link as well as I do.


No there was a video link posted but it was pulled. It will be back up again in the future. It only makes sense with the video.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

*SC has it figured out........*

All I can say is SC must have had a real Stakeholder Committee instead of the sham VDGIF set up under the guise of looking for solutions. Maybe VDGIF & VT can send someone down there to see how a real Stakeholder Committee should be set up and works.

This is one portion of the Final Report for the SC DNR Stakeholder Working Group for Dog Hunting.

Looking for the full 35 page report if anyone has it. 



> Appendix 3: Draft of South Carolina Version of Georgia Law
> 
> Hunting Deer with Dogs
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Cox (Jan 7, 2009)

I joined this forum just to say this. To bigbirdva. you said "Same for hounds running all over VA. What's happening out there should tell the hound hunters something". So your saying since people are out breaking the law abusing our hunting dogs and senslessly killing them it is ok. I guess robery and murder should be legal with that thinking. You say the majority of people in Va do not hunt with dogs and that may be true but it all depends on what part of the state you go to what the percentage is. These dogs have been bred since the breed was created to do one thing and that is hunt it is not the dogs fault. If you or anyone else has a problem be a man and go to the dog owner. Tell me a better way to get children involved in hunting than through the enjoyment most kids have with dogs. My 7 year old daughter has no interest in actual hunting but loves to go out and just listen to the dogs run and see everyones dogs. So that is one more child in the woods. The actual hunting will come later and I knwo she is not the only one. Also don't lump VHDA with all dog hunters. Though they do good things I am for Sunday hunting and do not agree with everything they say. But then again if you agree with everything someone else says you have not taken the time to form your own opinion. I am a dog hunter and proud of it, I bow and muzzleload hunt also but I love my hounds. Me and every one I personally know does what they can to keep their dogs off of others land ( not saying it doesnt happen but rarely). There is room to change rules and appease everyone. But the dog hunter whose dog gets on someone elses property is far less of a criminal than the so called hunter who would kill someone elses pet/ hunting companion. I will probably never check this board again but if you have something you want to say to me feel free to send me an email at fordx4bronc at yahoo.com. I will respond but be willing to comprimise and see someone elses point of view not just the one you and the others that "know" the perfect solution found up there a**


----------



## CJF (Feb 11, 2005)

Hokieman,

The deer doggers lost down here in NC. We now archery hunting only on Sunday. I strongly suggest you guys start supporting it in VA or you find yourself left out when it passes in Virginia. It is just a matter of time now.


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*What????????????????*

Are there really states that you cannot hunt on Sunday?


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

09hoytkatera said:


> Are there really states that you cannot hunt on Sunday?


Uh... yeah. :mmph:









Note: North Carolina just got "bowhunting only on private land - on Sunday". Hopefully the other states will get with the times.


----------



## CJF (Feb 11, 2005)

I love it Butch now NC and NJ have limited Sunday Hunting, looks like PA will get it soon. Every Province in Canada got it this year as well.

The fossils in VA that are against it must be shaking in their boots as the handwriting is on the wall.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

CJF said:


> I love it Butch now NC and NJ have limited Sunday Hunting, looks like PA will get it soon. Every Province in Canada got it this year as well.
> 
> The fossils in VA that are against it must be shaking in their boots as the handwriting is on the wall.


:slice:


----------



## CJF (Feb 11, 2005)

For someone who claims to have no position on 
Sunday Hunting who seem to chime in a lot.


----------



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

It is urgent that we request Governor Corzine to sign Sunday Bow hunting into law. Animal rights forces are deluging the Governor with letters and phone calls to veto the bill- from all over the nation. Please email the Governor by copying and pasting the below letter (or add/subtract your own wording.) Better yet mail a copy to the Governor – every letter received is given greater weight than an email!

Please have your wife (husband, significant other) children, neighbor, etc. do the same. HSUS, PETA, Sierra, Horse Riders, and Hikers are out in force to limit our outdoor freedoms. Send them a strong message – contact the Governor now! SEND THIS EMAIL TO AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE

Thank you
Ant
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance


Gov. Phone: (609) 777-2464 phone

Governor's email address: http://www.state.nj.us/governor/about/contact/
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
March 20, 2009

The Honorable Jon S. Corzine
Governor, State of New Jersey
Office of the Governor
PO Box 001
Trenton, NJ 08625

Re: Bill A1669 / S802
Sunday Bow Hunting

Dear Governor Corzine:

The above legislation now awaits your signature and its passage is extremely important to me. As a conservationist I am committed to responsible stewardship of our state’s natural resources and Sunday Bow Hunting helps in this endeavor.

The bill will ensure better manage New Jersey’s deer overpopulation. Every lifeless roadside deer is the result of a car accident, an accident that caused financial loss and perhaps personal injury or death. 

The bill will help reduce agriculture losses due to deer feeding currently estimated to be 20% per year, reduce residential landscape damage and the transmission of Lyme disease. Sunday bow hunting will help to boost New Jersey’s hunting license revenue, aid the state’s ailing economy by drawing non-resident dollars, repeal an antiquated blue law and bring New Jersey in line with 43 states that currently allow bow hunting on Sundays. 

The bill restricts bow hunting to private property and Wildlife Management Areas only. WMAs were originally purchasedentirely from the sale of hunting and fishing licenses and operational funding is still provided entirely by hunters and anglers. Sunday bow only amounts to 14 days per year but is of great value to people currently obligated to family and work responsibilities. 

Governor Corzine, I am one of 650,000 New Jerseyans who hunt, fish and vote. I ask that you sign the Sunday Bow hunting bill into law.

Sincerely,



YOUR SIGNATURE
YOUR ADDRESS


----------

